# Poll : Should HowlingMad's wife shave it ??



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes 

No


What say you???

Considering all the attention given to this thread I just couldn't help myself !


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I agree with Mrs Howlingwife's opinion.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> Yes
> 
> No
> 
> ...


*Yes, she should shave!

If not, then she needs to go get a Willie Nelson tattoo downstairs!

That would undoubtedly give him someone to talk to while he was "busy" down there!*


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Yes
> 
> No
> 
> ...


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't read through every post on the other thread. I'm a trimmer myself, and I think expecting anyone to shave everyday is unreasonable.

Doing it as a special gift once in a while, or offering a coupon that gives a spouse the power to say 'today' would be kind of fun. As would having them do the shaving.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Luminous said:


>



You asked for it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

No. Not because shaving is bad, but because anyone who actually thinks shaving is a dealbreaker or serious marital issue is not worth shaving FOR. Elaine would never find such a person spongeworthy. Much less shave-worthy


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> No. Not because shaving is bad, but because anyone who actually thinks shaving is a dealbreaker or serious marital issue is not worth shaving FOR. Elaine would never find such a person spongeworthy. Much less shave-worthy


Lol, this just won't die will it.

In terms of my own preference, I wasn't even going to answer but this response made my thoughts more clear. For the person that I will be with, should she shave it? Honestly, not a dealbreaker for me and that's up to her.

Now the other question would be, do I want her to shave it and if she asked me for my preference on what turns me on. Honestly, yes, I would prefer it because I just like that area a little more uncovered so I can see more of it. Some people are indifferent with the opposite sex's genitals and I understand some actually don't like the look of them but seeing the V is an instant turn on for me, all systems ready to go. I think that's why I love giving oral as much as i like receiving it. That and knowing the opposite sex is getting pleasure from it, is the ultimate turn on.

So, if I was given a say, shaved or neatly trimmed works for me!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Due to a terrible inconvenience in my life, I have not trimmed my beard or mustache since the first of July. Needless to say it is getting a bit hard to eat as I am getting quite a bit of extra fiber. After yet another 2 week dry spell. Mrs. Nail aroused some sexual interest over the weekend. It wasn't long before she was also eating more beard and mustache than she wanted. She strongly suggested that I take my kissing to the lips of the (very) bearded lady. So based on by limited experience (getting more limited every month) Failure to trim got me more oral opportunity. So my vote is No, don't shave it.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Well, it needs to be atleast trimmed if you expect anyone to go downstairs. No one likes unnecessary flossing...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

stillfightingforus said:


> Lol, this just won't die will it.
> 
> In terms of my own preference, I wasn't even going to answer but this response made my thoughts more clear. For the person that I will be with, should she shave it? Honestly, not a dealbreaker for me and that's up to her.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely projecting but who doesn't like the intimate views of a woman, so to speak. Unfathomable to me.

And we always fool around with a lamp or adequate candles because W knows I like the view of her all over. All. Over. Head to toe.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Well, it needs to be atleast trimmed if you expect anyone to go downstairs. No one likes unnecessary flossing...


It's less of a hassle if it's just shaving the labia majora and then trimming the mons. The whole things is just too much on a regular basis.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

My experience is this. Before my wife got the laser done she waxed and or shaved for years. I like to provide oral stimulation all over the area and draw it out and she likes a long buildup to an O and also likes to go multiple times. When she shaved or had shorter trimmed hair or going back to when she did nothing in the grooming department down there my tongue would get irritated after 15-20 minutes. Now that she is fully bare and always silky smooth I can stay down there indefinitely. From her perspective she is more sensitive with no hair in the way and she loves a good hour long oral session, and a smooth V-jay equals better oral for both parties. 

So for my recommendation for someone who is looking to try out a perfectly groomed kitty, start with a good brazilian wax. First few times she will be irritated for a day or two. Have her take a couple advil and have a glass of wine before going so she's more relaxed. That was my wife's program.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Shave it forward.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree with everyone's opinions here, _but_, I vote no because the lady in question told her husband that she didn't want to, and that it hurt. I also try not to hurt my genitals, so I'm with her.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Having stopped shaving my face 35 years ago because of the unpleasant side effects, it would be a little hypocritical to require my wife to be unbearded as well.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Cletus said:


> Having stopped shaving my face 35 years ago because of the unpleasant side effects, it would be a little hypocritical to require my wife to be unbearded as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


35 years? You must look like a member of ZZ Top by now!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> 35 years? You must look like a member of ZZ Top by now!


"Well manicured" in reality. Which today in the Pacific Northwest makes me pretty old school for a dude with a beard.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

As I had suspected the moment I read that post, I believe "Mr." HowlingMad is likely due back at school in the next week or so and this will no longer be an issue for him.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> As I had suspected the moment I read that post, I believe "Mr." HowlingMad is likely due back at school in the next week or so and this will no longer be an issue for him.


And if he's young enough, the shaving problem is still in his future. Kudos on planning ahead.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Its her body as long as she keeps it clean get over it.

Now with that said I think its fine for you to decide that your not into oral with a bush if thats the case you might decice your not compatible.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

chillymorn69 said:


> Its her body as long as she keeps it clean get over it.
> 
> Now with that said I think its fine for you to decide that your not into oral with a bush if thats the case you might decice your not compatible.


 Now wait a minute… before we go there, we need to ask, did he give previous girlfriends or wives oral when they had not shaved? Because if he gave previous bushy women oral, isn't he required to give his bushy wife oral question more


Sorry, I couldn't resist lol


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> *35 years? You must look like a member of ZZ Top by now!*


*Can't go wrong with Dusty Hill!*


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

arbitrator said:


> *Can't go wrong with Dusty Hill!*


Howlingwolf just needs some "Cheap Sunglasses" and then tell her "Gimmie All Your Lovin" and dive into her "Pincushion"


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> Howlingwolf just needs some "Cheap Sunglasses" and then tell her "Gimmie All Your Lovin" and dive into her "Pincushion"


*Just as long as they close with Tube Snake Boogie!*


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Maybe he wouldn't feel like they "Got me Under Pressure" so much if his lady just wore a "Velcro Fly" so he could check ahead of time. If things looked bad he could grab his "Sleeping Bag" and some "TV Dinners" and call it a night.


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> stillfightingforus said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, this just won't die will it.
> ...


Ugh. I have a super sad story about this but it’s probably way too much tmi. Let’s just say that men shouldn’t get all their female genital knowledge from photoshopped Playboy magazines.


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

LeananSidhe said:


> Ugh. I have a super sad story about this but it’s probably way too much tmi. Let’s just say that men shouldn’t get all their female genital knowledge from photoshopped Playboy magazines.


Well if THAT doesn't pique the curious among us . Do tell! Strictly in the name of good fun and/or educational purposes of course. Your sad story may be another's warning to heed LeananSidhe. 

Photo-shopped genitalia you say? Hmmm...who knew :wink2:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *Can't go wrong with Dusty Hill!*


I always thought it was ironic that the one dude in the group without the big beard is named Frank Beard!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

LeananSidhe said:


> Ugh. I have a super sad story about this but it’s probably way too much tmi. Let’s just say that men shouldn’t get all their female genital knowledge from photoshopped Playboy magazines.


That's a terrible thing to cut and paste.

Reinforces all my recommendations; get all your information related to this topic from the real world!

First hand knowledge is best, so to speak. Or better always dive in head first. Eyeball to eyeball or, er, other, as one sees fit.

PS this thread is a gift that just keeps on giving! More common preferences and thoughts are made know to the edification of all.
😉😉😊😊


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Well, it needs to be atleast trimmed if you expect anyone to go downstairs. No one likes unnecessary flossing...


The only ones who need to "go downstairs" are the ones for whom shaving does not matter because they love and know what they are doing regardless.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Look at it this way, if they shave/trim, there is an awareness of the fact that should someone be going south, the chances of them staying for a while are much greater. It's all about giving  I give you well manicured garden, you give extra attention to said garden. 

And coughing up a 'hair' mid session is not the best way to keep things going...

OK bye!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Excessive pubic hair growth should be considered as a "physiological problem" for the possessor ~ and not as a "psychological problem" for their partner.

If anyone truly wants to be the recipient of oral sex, then it's only contingent upon them to keep the "playground" pleasing, attractive, and cleaned up!*


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

If a woman wants oral sex from me, the only requirement for downstairs is that she is relatively clean. Sometimes I don't even want that because I love the scent of a woman. I get off on a woman feeling comfortable with me as she is. I have found nothing like being desired and accepted as you are with no apologies. I like to give that to my partner. If I dig you, "come as you are". 

Society puts up so many roadblocks preventing many women from just enjoying the act of sex with their mate without worrying about how her cellulite looks, is her makeup right, stretch marks. etc. "You need to lose a few pounds, fart and haven't shaved your legs today. Yeah me too, let's f**K!"


----------



## Sam7474 (May 21, 2019)

Yes. Hair I think down there is just gross. My husband and I both got laser done and it is great. Being bald down there is more appealing and just feels much better.


----------

